# Blue Tiger shrimp Videos



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,



Look at videos of orange eyed blue tiger shrimps.

Look at the second video. That shrimps has purple stripes!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

They are looking healthy and happy!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Igor, the magenta stripes are what happens to blue females when they are becoming berried! Are these the ones you got from me, they are doing very well for you!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Hi Igor, the magenta stripes are what happens to blue females when they are becoming berried! Are these the ones you got from me, they are doing very well for you!


No, some of them more blue and some are almost black. They keep their color all the time. 
I had one berried shrimps and it was not so blue (not blonde for sure, but not that nice).

The most blue tigers I have are from BA. At the same I lost 3 out of 8 I bought.
And all yours are alive (at least I haven't seen corpses)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some baby OBET came out several days ago. They are small and transparent.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Oh great! Do you find you get only a few babies or mannny babies from one female ?


It was at least a dozen from when they appear. I saw them popping in a tank side one by one. I'm not sure how may I have now, they are still very small and hide in plants and behind the sponge.

How about your shrimplets?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats Igor, your shrimplets will look for any algae on your glass to feed on the first little while. I find most of my new babies attached to the front glass, which is great because then I can count them all 

I also find most of my babies hanging from the fronds of my dwarf lettuce and frogbit on the surface of my tank...I cannot even move any of those plants now without a baby being in there somewhere.

Shrimpielove ended up with a baby in her order yesterday! I took a piece of plant out of the other tank for the shrimps to hang onto and the baby was in there.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It was at least a dozen from when they appear. I saw them popping in a tank side one by one. I'm not sure how may I have now, they are still very small and hide in plants and behind the sponge.
> 
> How about your shrimplets?


I have 2 shrimplets that came from a berried oebt that was berried when i bought her, i saw a couple eggs in the tank so she lost a few i think, right now i have a few berried oebts that will be hatching soon so im hoping for more babies then  The babies love to hide so i might have more than two 
Theyre very cute with golden eyes when they are small


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> I have 2 shrimplets that came from a berried oebt that was berried when i bought her, i saw a couple eggs in the tank so she lost a few i think, right now i have a few berried oebts that will be hatching soon so im hoping for more babies then  The babies love to hide so i might have more than two
> Theyre very cute with golden eyes when they are small


hi guppy hows your oebts babies doing?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> hi guppy hows your oebts babies doing?


Theyre doing very good camboy! Last night i was watching one of my berried females with a magnifying glass and i saw her have 3 babies! It was so cool to watch! She still had alot of eggs left too


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Shrimplets that are born several days ago and usually hide during the day. They sit somewhere on a ground in a dark place.
That's why it looks like that they are disappeared on the next day after they were born.


----------

